# A few upcoming events



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Friday 18th September - Arte Souk at Times Square mall 12-7pm
Lots of interesting stalls from artisans. Buy some Christmas gift early? 

Friday 18th September - also at Times Square - Feline Friends booksale
10am to 7.00pm

30th Sept - 3rd October - Laughter Factory stand up comedy - various venues
This Web site coming soon (site being updated & back soon)

Thursday 1st October - Ian Brown at Madinat Arena

November 5th - 7th Dubai Sound City - lots of gigs planned and more to be announced (Ladytron, Ocean Colour Scene, Human League, Nitin Sawney, Doves, Super Furry Animals, Echo & the Bunnymen, Happy Mondays etc)
Dubai SoundCity 2009


-


----------



## Amtobi (Aug 9, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> November 5th - 7th Dubai Sound City - lots of gigs planned and more to be announced (Ladytron, Ocean Colour Scene, Human League, Nitin Sawney, Doves, Super Furry Animals, Echo & the Bunnymen, Happy Mondays etc)
> Dubai SoundCity 2009


I'm really into my live events (DH is a musician), I have read about this one on another forum, looks to be the first event I will be there to attend. Definatley going to try check it out! Have you seen any of the bands? any you can recommend?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Amtobi said:


> I'm really into my live events (*DH* is a musician), I have read about this one on another forum, looks to be the first event I will be there to attend. Definatley going to try check it out! Have you seen any of the bands? any you can recommend?


Hmmm, I reckon I've been banned from that forum many, many times.... But i ain't a woman.....

Now if you want to talk gossip..... well..... What can i say!

As for bands, well that ian bloke was in some dodgy northern band wasn't he?

The manchester sound in the 90s and all that - have they never been to london!


----------



## Willsy1 (May 26, 2009)

Most people would've heard of the headline acts, Echo & The Bunnymen being probably the best of the 3. Other acts to enjoy would be:- Doves (who are AMAZING live!), The Courteeners, Futureheads, The Automatic, Super Furry Animals and Ocean Colour Scene are OK live. If you like more Pop Gabriella Cilmi and Alphabeat are fun. Ladytron are also worth a look if you like 80's sounding stuff!!

As for Ian Brown.... What a legend... I'm there!!


----------



## Amtobi (Aug 9, 2009)

Is anyone going to the Killers concert? Does anyone know if there are still tickets available? I'm coming out in 2 weeks, but don't want to buy a ticket before a actually arrive, and I've found some people to go with... concerts just aren't them same on your own!


----------



## newoldguy (Oct 2, 2009)

_Some Other Events _
'Rat Pack Party' an old-pop-Jazz show featuring songs that Frank Sinatra and pals made famous is on the Madinat Theatre now and until 10 October. The show got OK reviews when it was on in London. See madinattheatre dot com for details of that and other October shows, including Russian theatre and a dance company from Scotland. Tickets CAN be bought on this website, by the way, despite their statement to the contrary. Just go to 'Quick Buy' on the right of the screen. 
You'll get details of the comedy nights if you go to TimeOut tickets. 

PS - moderator - I tried to give this a fresh subtitle, to separate it from the rock concert discussion above, but every time I clicked reply, I got told I wasn't logged in any more. Logged in about 6 times before giving up on that approach.


----------



## braheem (Aug 25, 2009)

guyz there r few concerts soon


uesday 27th of October, ( MYRIAM FARES & FARES KARAM AFTER PARTY)

Wednesday 28th of October,(RAGHEB ALAMAH,AFETR PARTY)

Thursday 29th of October,(BEYONCE AFTER PARTY)

Friday 30th of October,(JAMIROQUAI AFTER PARTY, US BEST DJ,DJ TIMBLAND)

Saturday 31th of October,( kINGS of LEON AFTER PARTY)

Sunday 1 st of November (AEROSMITH AFTER PARTY

all on cornishe abu dhabi


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Those actual gigs - Beyonce, Aerosmith, Jamiroqui and Kings of Leon are for FI ticket holders only.

Sorry, but I haven't been around to update this.

Some other events:

23rd October - Charity book/DVD sale - The Lakes Club from 11.00am

13th November - Arte Souk - Times Square Mall

17th December - Backstreet Boys at The Palladium

-


----------



## Amtobi (Aug 9, 2009)

I want to see Jamiroquai so badly! ahhh... so close yet so far!


----------



## braheem (Aug 25, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> Those actual gigs - Beyonce, Aerosmith, Jamiroqui and Kings of Leon are for FI ticket holders only.
> 
> Sorry, but I haven't been around to update this.
> 
> ...


 

man not sure...but i think it will b free on cornish abu dhabi for any one..thats the info that i got


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

braheem said:


> man not sure...but i think it will b free on cornish abu dhabi for any one..thats the info that i got



An F1 related party but not those acts; not with what they are being paid to perform at the Grand Prix. They are being paid millions of Dirhams to come out so will no tbe doing free concerts. That's not how it happens here.

-


----------



## braheem (Aug 25, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> An F1 related party but not those acts; not with what they are being paid to perform at the Grand Prix. They are being paid millions of Dirhams to come out so will no tbe doing free concerts. That's not how it happens here.
> 
> -


mmm this is the offical web site... check it Beats on the Beach Think Flash


----------



## Amtobi (Aug 9, 2009)

braheem said:


> mmm this is the offical web site... check it Beats on the Beach Think Flash


I checked it out, it's not the main acts... but the GREATEST news is (drum roll please!) Freshly Ground is playing! They are a really fantastic South African group. Anyone who wants to go please let me know! I would love to join you and introduce you to some true talent.

I does seem to be a free event on the beach... will have to organize when I arrive. I haven't seen them live yet (sat for a whole day in drizzly cape town weather once, and then faded before they played  ) 



> Freshlyground is a South African Afro-fusion band that was formed in Cape Town in 2002. The band members are from South Africa, Mozambique and Zimbabwe. Stylistically, Freshlyground incorporates elements of traditional South African music (such as kwela and African folk), blues and jazz, as well as features of indie rock. The lead singer is Zolani Mahola whose distinctive voice contributes much to the band's unique sound.


----------



## bmk (Sep 7, 2009)

*hay*

:clap2:
hay there i hope that every ine should know about the cost saving gifts for the upcoming CHIRSTMAS 

hay every one just try to be there 


it will be a fun for every one 

cheers


----------



## julzandrews (Oct 26, 2009)

I am going to sound city tonight, to irish village to see human league then to chi to sheck out the whip and layo and bushwacka, then tomorrow i am only going to alpha club to see we have band and most of all, ladytron, i love them, have seen them live and also a dj set by them, GREAT STUFF thats why i have all their albums : ) reminds me of the LA scene.
i am bummed i am going to miss echo and they bunneymen, i saw hem live and love their music, soooooo great live!!!
but whhoo hoo speaking of owning all their stuff, i am a huge killers fan, and saw them live once and gained more respect for them when i met them backstage at a depeche mode concert, the killers love depeche mode, well, hey then i love them more : ) CANT WAIT!
and cant wait to dance!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## karlamirdif (Nov 12, 2009)

Theres some red bull street soccer thing on tomorrow at uptown mirdiff - the uae finals.
Freddie Flintoff is doing a book signing in Festival city on the 21st
Fifa Beach Soccer World Cup starts on the 16th


----------

